# Scottish west coast suggestions please



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

The week after next, we want to set of for 7-10 days up/down the west coast of Scotland. We have done parts of this before but would like some new suggestions.

We are considering going down the Kintyre (partly because I know someone who lives in Campbelltown and he is always saying "if you are ever passing......").

We want to stay on the mainland and will be wildcamping, so suggestions for places to stop will also be great.

Thanks.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This might fit the bill >Glasgow to Skye<


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

My blog is on this site (under discussions heading) having just done a 32 day tour of Scotland. I stayed on a site near Cambeltown, Carradale Bay, (roads to and from not perfect) but if you are wild camping, the area which appeared to be very popular with wild campers on the west coast was Luce Bay area, and very nice it looked.

Jenny


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-search-Jennifer.html


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I am sure you will thoroughly enjoy your trip. Like you we have friends in Campbeltown who always say to us 'if you are pasing'. So if you see Bill and Mary, say hello from us.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know you say mainland but if your down in Kintyre its a short hop from Claonaig to Lochranza on the Isle of Arran. Wild spots to trip over and nearly all right by the sea.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-search-Jennifer.html


Great blog Jennifer.
And full marks for doing this journey by yourself, very fulfilling.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks motormouth, I just hope that the statistics will be helpful to anyone else looking to travel in and around Scotland.

Jenny


----------

